# Old school amp or new stuff.........



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Just want to hear you guys/gals opinions.........

I prefer old school amps(pre 1999/2000 yrs at latest). Anything after I do not consider old school.

If you feel different post your opinion!

Do you prefer old school to newer amplifiers?

Why do you prefer newer amplifiers to the "old school" amps?

Why do you prefer "old school" to newer amps?

Older amplifiers VS newer amplifiers........post your opinion!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

DBlevel said:


> Just want to hear you guys/gals opinions.........
> 
> I prefer old school amps(pre 1999/2000 yrs at latest). Anything after I do not consider old school.
> 
> ...


It's been discussed 100 times but I'll bite...

I personally prefer the old school stuff but it is mostly for nostalgia. I too like the big class A/B amps from the late 90's. Specifically the Alpine V12's. I always thought they were such a solid and good looking amp.


----------



## monsteraudio (Sep 22, 2013)

It depends, if you have the space go for it. If not go for mid/high end class D amps.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

mires said:


> It's been discussed 100 times but I'll bite...
> 
> I personally prefer the old school stuff but it is mostly for nostalgia. I too like the big class A/B amps from the late 90's. Specifically the Alpine V12's. I always thought they were such a solid and good looking amp.


I'm sure it has, I searched on here for a thread to bring back but didn't see anything in the past year or so.



monsteraudio said:


> It depends, if you have the space go for it. If not go for mid/high end class D amps.


Space is definitely an issue with the older amps but even the newer amp with the same amount of wattage takes up the same amount. Unless your going to use one 3, 4 or 5k watt amp. 

That takes the fun out of it!!!

I miss the days of the watt classes when a 100 watt cheater amp could hang with any Orion xtr 2250........as an example.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

This has been discussed many times in many different ways here. I have given my opinion several times. 
Are you getting back into car audio again from a break? Sounds like you have experience with it from the 1990's. 
I have a pure preference to old school for many reasons but here are my top three.
1st Performance SQ and Power
2nd Quality and Repairability 
3rd more value for my money
It's not that some new stuff doesn't sound good I have heard some nice setups with new gear. I will say the new zed audio stuff is great sounding. Very neutral. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

SilkySlim said:


> This has been discussed many times in many different ways here. I have given my opinion several times.
> Are you getting back into car audio again from a break? Sounds like you have experience with it from the 1990's.
> I have a pure preference to old school for many reasons but here are my top three.
> 1st Performance SQ and Power
> ...


Been in it for over 20 yrs.............

Always used old school amps other than an SAE1000D Sundown several years ago on a Kicker 15" solobaric. 

Always used a Pioneer HU.........

New amps just don't impress me yet. Hopefully a buddy can impress me with a Phoenix Gold Elite.5 in the next few weeks.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

The new PG are suppose to be decent as well as the RE Audio USX series. If you won't I have got a leviathan and a Minotaur of the new zed audio stuff very good. The designer that designed the original us amps stuff. Is back and put stamp on the Usx series. Still overrated.
It is just hard to beat the old school stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

Personally, I go back and forth. Both have advantages and disadvantages. I like certain newer amps and certain older amps, but would never say that I prefer one over the other if it is going to be lumped into an old school vs. new school generalization. My mid 90s PPI is on my front doors now and I absolutely love it. Knowing how good it sounds on my components, it kills me when I see someone using one to power subs. Lol.

Edit....
I've heard the new PG Elite series amps and they are very impressive.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm thinking you'll be blown away by the PG Elite.5


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm hoping it does.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are looking for something efficient (class D), small and with bells and whistles...go with a newer amp. 
If you can be happy with a larger footprint, more strain on your electrical (class a/b) and no frills (x-over, bass boost, etc.) then old school is the way to go.
Each has its place.
Good luck.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to prefer old school stuff, but I've experienced so many NIB gems that have been in storage for 10+ years ending up bad right out of the box due to the aging process. Capacitors leak, foam surrounds will rot, spiders will sag, ferrofluid will dry up, etc. 

Earlier this year I sold a pair of old NIB Illusion ND6.1 components that I got straight from Illusion and had in storage for about 7 years without ever using or testing. The buyer told me that one of the mids was scratchy and thankfully was understanding about the situation. After that, I went through my whole NIB old school collection and tested everything and about half of the component sets and subs were junk right out of the box from deterioration over time. It was sickening to know that all this stuff I had spent so much money on and kept with so much pride was worthless. That's when I swore off all old school gear regardless of how nostalgic it made me feel. 

I'm 100% new school now and after shunning the nostalgic old school mindset I can honestly not tell a difference between new and old school gear of the same tier. Sure, it's all made in China now but I actually think the bang/buck favors new school gear now.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't use any amplifier that is less than 10-years old and I have NOT had any issues what so ever, when I do I usually know how to repair it easily (guess that's the perks of old school, they're easy to repair). 

I have a boat load of PG's just stacked in my closet. The ones with the "HF" caps (also known as the leaky caps, lol) all have been replaced so that doesn't bother me, just make them more affordable when they haven't been replaced/switched.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

If I could afford a new Audison, zed audio, Mosconi, zapco amp then I would be all over it. For a fraction of the price I bought an older McIntosh amp and got the same quality for much cheaper.

When going with old school, amps are like cars. Don't buy a 65 mustang if you don't know how to do the basic mechanic stuff on your own, or are willing to pay someone to work on it. On old amps, caps tend to leak (zapco and pg specifically bad) and fets tend to burn out. If you can replace caps, fets and thermal paste then I say go for old school, and it will reward you.

Never been a huge fan of old school speakers, but I have a PG Xmax and its incredible. All of the newer mid to upper range subs are high powered and need 1000+ watts, I wanted a quality sub that ran well off 300 watts.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I prefer great sounding equipment. First off new or old that is my number one criteria to sound good. 
It is true there is a trade off with old school design speakers. Old subs typically more efficient but need more air space. One reason that isobaric sub enclosure design was so popular shrink the enclosure design and improve the linearity of the drivers. I love the image dynamics IDQ or IDMAX subs for that very reason they are very linear, smaller enclosures and give you the improved excursion without killing efficentcy. Best of both worlds. (the morel primos have impressed me too unreal) I also like the old lanzar dc series subs too. 
I find it surprising that out of all the new amps avalible he came up with a handful he would like too have. That's sad. You can get great sound quality from old school amps just understand what you're getting into like vw said. Knowing how to shop gives you a much better chance of success.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

New amps have an edge on built in flexibility and features like crossovers and such. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

SilkySlim said:


> I prefer great sounding equipment. First off new or old that is my number one criteria to sound good.
> It is true there is a trade off with old school design speakers. Old subs typically more efficient but need more air space. One reason that isobaric sub enclosure design was so popular shrink the enclosure design and improve the linearity of the drivers. I love the image dynamics IDQ or IDMAX subs for that very reason they are very linear, smaller enclosures and give you the improved excursion without killing efficentcy. Best of both worlds. (the morel primos have impressed me too unreal) I also like the old lanzar dc series subs too.
> I find it surprising that out of all the new amps avalible he came up with a handful he would like too have. That's sad. You can get great sound quality from old school amps just understand what you're getting into like vw said. Knowing how to shop gives you a much better chance of success.


I'm using a mix of old and new in my daily driver. New components (PPI 356 comps), old school amps (PPI 4200am & 2150am), in-between subs (two IDQ10 D4 V1) and a Pioneer 1.5 DIN headunit from the late 90's. Continuing along the analogy introduced above...think of a 65 Mustang with a modern powerplant and updated suspension.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

That's awesome I bet it sounds good. If you need a spare 2150m I have a clean one. I'm to lazy to post and sell it there's a part of me that thinks if I hang on to it long enough I'll put in a system. If I know someone has a system or needs more power I'm a sucker. 
Anyway great series amps. Nice subs. How do you like the highs. They look like they have potential and the price is right. Like the analogy. 
Have a couple of those hybrid systems myself.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I'm using a mix of old and new in my daily driver. New components (PPI 356 comps), old school amps (PPI 4200am & 2150am), in-between subs (two IDQ10 D4 V1) and a Pioneer 1.5 DIN headunit from the late 90's. Continuing along the analogy introduced above...think of a 65 Mustang with a modern powerplant and updated suspension.


What's your opinion on the PPI PC3.65C 3way set?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Review time tell us the deal we are dying to know?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

SilkySlim said:


> Review time tell us the deal we are dying to know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm embarrassed to say I own three sets of them and still haven't moved along far enough to answer my own question. 
What I do know about them is that Grizz designed them to kick ass in an A pillar install.
The tweeter is a direct design match of the Focal and is made by the same company.
The mid is designed to be the perfect solution for staging and imaging due to it's ability to be mounted up high above the dash as opposed to the kicks.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

